# First Show!! =) Pix and Vids!



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

My first show was last weekend! It was great!!! The only problem was that Bee was being bad when she was in the warm-up ring. She gets excited when she knows shes going to show, so she tried to canter every time I got on her in the warm-up. But a little later after I was done schooling her one of our trainers took her and lunged her at the canter for a while to tire her out. As soon as we got in the arena though, she was amazingly great! She did everything I told her and did act up at all!! <3 I was even told a story that a little girl was jumping her and they went over a jump and the girl lost her reins, Bee finished the course for her, switched leads, and walked her out of the arena before she could pick up her reins! The only other bad thing is that some people were saying that the judge was biased against quarter horses, and that's why I didn't place above 6th place! I got 7th in my intermediate equitation o/f 2' class, and the others..... welll..... not so good, but I am still happy with the results! I was told to trot the courses just because it was my first show, but in the intermediate equitation o/f 2' class I cantered the whole thing with no problem! That course even had a skinny broken line, and a single that was cut into a diagonal (cut into a diagonal? Guess that's how you could put it) But anyways, I am just so excited for next show season!!! <3 =D


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats on the good day!
In the end, its not about the ribbon you got, it's about if you are proud of yourself and your horse.
She's super cute btw


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah ik! I was just happy I didn't fall or something! All my friends at the stable fell off at their first show! I was one of the lucky ones! And thanks! =)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations!! You both looked great. Don't lament on the fact you didn't place as well as you wished. Be very happy that you and your horse did very well and looked great. There is always next year for the more colorful ribbons.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

oh I know! Thanks!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

You both looked great :lol:


----------



## ibelieveinbrandy (Sep 28, 2011)

congratulations  your horse is a stunner


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats!!

You seem pretty positive about your placings. It's one thing to remember when showing- One judge may love you, while another may hate you. Don't take the bad opinion too personally.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Good job on your placings.. First shows are always tough =) Your horse is incredibly gorgeous, I don't know why they would have a thing against Quarter horses =/


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats on an excellent show! I admire how positive you are about your results, I know a lot of girls who have a fit every time they don't come home with all blues. lol. I know of judges who just don't like stock type horses at all. It happens. At horse shows you're paying for one person's opinion. Good job to you and your horse!


----------

